# هل خلق المسيح؟



## becool (19 مايو 2008)

*من صفات الله صفة الخالق 
و انتم تقولون ان المسيح هو الله 
فهل لى ان اسألكم هل الأنجيل به سفر يوضح هذا ؟​*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ؟*



becool قال:


> *من صفات الله صفة الخالق ​*
> 
> *و انتم تقولون ان المسيح هو الله *​
> *فهل لى ان اسألكم هل الأنجيل به سفر يوضح هذا ؟*​




يوضح ماذا ؟؟؟
أن المسيح قام بالخلق ؟؟

اقرأ معي:
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 9:1​ وفيما هو مجتاز رأى إنسانا أعمى منذ ولادته​
Joh 9:2​ فسأله تلاميذه: «يا معلم من أخطأ: هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى؟»​
Joh 9:3​ أجاب يسوع: «لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه.​
Joh 9:4​ ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني ما دام نهار. يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل.​
Joh 9:5​ ما دمت في العالم فأنا نور العالم».​
Joh 9:6​ قال هذا وتفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى.​
*Joh 9:7​*​ وقال له: «اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام». الذي تفسيره مرسل. فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا.​
Joh 9:8​ فالجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلا أنه كان أعمى قالوا: «أليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس ويستعطي؟»​
Joh 9:9​ آخرون قالوا: «هذا هو». وآخرون: «إنه يشبهه». وأما هو فقال: «إني أنا هو».​
Joh 9:10​ فقالوا له: «كيف انفتحت عيناك؟»​
Joh 9:11​ أجاب: «إنسان يقال له يسوع صنع طينا وطلى عيني وقال لي: اذهب إلى بركة سلوام واغتسل. فمضيت واغتسلت فأبصرت».​
Joh 9:12​ فقالوا له: «أين ذاك؟» قال: «لا أعلم».​
Joh 9:13​ فأتوا إلى الفريسيين بالذي كان قبلا أعمى.​
Joh 9:14​ وكان سبت حين صنع يسوع الطين وفتح عينيه.​
Joh 9:15​ فسأله الفريسيون أيضا كيف أبصر فقال لهم: «وضع طينا على عيني واغتسلت فأنا أبصر».​
Joh 9:16​ فقال قوم من الفريسيين: «هذا الإنسان ليس من الله لأنه لا يحفظ السبت». آخرون قالوا: «كيف يقدر إنسان خاطئ أن يعمل مثل هذه الآيات؟» وكان بينهم انشقاق.​
Joh 9:17​ قالوا أيضا للأعمى: «ماذا تقول أنت عنه من حيث إنه فتح عينيك؟» فقال: «إنه نبي».​
Joh 9:18​ فلم يصدق اليهود عنه أنه كان أعمى فأبصر حتى دعوا أبوي الذي أبصر.​
Joh 9:19​ فسألوهما: «أهذا ابنكما الذي تقولان إنه ولد أعمى؟ فكيف يبصر الآن؟»​
Joh 9:20​ أجابهم أبواه: «نعلم أن هذا ابننا وأنه ولد أعمى​
Joh 9:21​ وأما كيف يبصر الآن فلا نعلم. أو من فتح عينيه فلا نعلم. هو كامل السن. اسألوه فهو يتكلم عن نفسه».​
Joh 9:22​ قال أبواه هذا لأنهما كانا يخافان من اليهود لأن اليهود كانوا قد تعاهدوا أنه إن اعترف أحد بأنه المسيح يخرج من المجمع.​
Joh 9:23​ لذلك قال أبواه: «إنه كامل السن اسألوه».​
Joh 9:24​ فدعوا ثانية الإنسان الذي كان أعمى وقالوا له: «أعط مجدا لله. نحن نعلم أن هذا الإنسان خاطئ».​
Joh 9:25​ فأجاب: «أخاطئ هو؟ لست أعلم. إنما أعلم شيئا واحدا: أني كنت أعمى والآن أبصر».​
Joh 9:26​ فقالوا له أيضا: «ماذا صنع بك؟ كيف فتح عينيك؟»​
Joh 9:27​ أجابهم: «قد قلت لكم ولم تسمعوا. لماذا تريدون أن تسمعوا أيضا؟ ألعلكم أنتم تريدون أن تصيروا له تلاميذ؟»​
Joh 9:28​ فشتموه وقالوا: «أنت تلميذ ذاك وأما نحن فإننا تلاميذ موسى.​
Joh 9:29​ نحن نعلم أن موسى كلمه الله وأما هذا فما نعلم من أين هو».​
Joh 9:30​ أجاب الرجل: «إن في هذا عجبا! إنكم لستم تعلمون من أين هو وقد فتح عيني.​
Joh 9:31​ ونعلم أن الله لا يسمع للخطاة. ولكن إن كان أحد يتقي الله ويفعل مشيئته فلهذا يسمع.​
Joh 9:32​ منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن أحدا فتح عيني مولود أعمى.​
Joh 9:33​ لو لم يكن هذا من الله لم يقدر أن يفعل شيئا».​
Joh 9:34​ قالوا له: «في الخطايا ولدت أنت بجملتك وأنت تعلمنا!» فأخرجوه خارجا.​
Joh 9:35​ فسمع يسوع أنهم أخرجوه خارجا فوجده وقال له: «أتؤمن بابن الله؟»​
Joh 9:36​ أجاب: «من هو يا سيد لأومن به؟»​
Joh 9:37​ فقال له يسوع: «قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو».​
Joh 9:38​ فقال: «أومن يا سيد». وسجد له.​
Joh 9:39​ فقال يسوع: « لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون».​
Joh 9:40​ فسمع هذا الذين كانوا معه من الفريسيين وقالوا له: «ألعلنا نحن أيضا عميان؟»​
Joh 9:41​ قال لهم يسوع: «لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية. ولكن الآن تقولون إننا نبصر فخطيتكم باقية».​
[/Q-BIBLE]
هنا خلق السيد المسيح عينين للاعمى ..
1- استخدم التراب كما خلق سابقا ادم من تراب
[Q-BIBLE]
Gen 2:7 وجبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة. فصار ادم نفسا حية.
[/Q-BIBLE]
2- المولود اعمى لم تكن عيناه عامله منذ ولادته فهو لم يشفيها و انما خلقها فأكمل نقص الطبيعه ولا يقدر على هذا سوى الله
3- تفل المسيح له المجد في الطين بدلا من استخدام ماء الينبوع حتى لا يعتقد المحيطين ان الفضل للينبوع في الشفاء .. بل تم خلق العينين بقوه الرب يسوع الله الخالق مجرده
4-شهد الجموع أن معجزة الرب يسوع فريده من نوعها بقولهم 
[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 9:32 منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن أحدا فتح عيني مولود أعمى.
[/Q-BIBLE]
فهي معجزه نادره ينفرد بها الله بقدرته 
5- قبل الرب يسوع السجود من المولود اعمى بعد المعجزه 
[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 9:38 فقال: «أومن يا سيد». وسجد له.
[/Q-BIBLE]
علما بأن الوصايا تقول : للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد
6- بعدها مباشرة اعلن رب المجد انه الديان .. وانت تعلم صديقي انه لا ديان سوى الله
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 9:39 فقال يسوع: « لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون».
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## الحوت (19 مايو 2008)

becool قال:


> *من صفات الله صفة الخالق
> و انتم تقولون ان المسيح هو الله
> فهل لى ان اسألكم هل الأنجيل به سفر يوضح هذا ؟​*​




*

معجزات المسيح في الخلق

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45869​*


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2008)

*رد: هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ؟*

نعم المسيح خلق

كولوسي الاصحاح الاول

Col 1:15​​​​ اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 
Col 1:16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 
Col 1:17 اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ 

ملاحظة: لا يوجد شئ اسمه سفر في الانجيل

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ becool*

*أعقد أنك لم تتابع الفهرست يا أخي لأننا تكلمنا عن هذا الموضوع -موضوع الخلق- كثيراً وبأستفاضة*
*عامة فلتتفضل بمراجعة هذه المواضيع *
*سؤال عن الخلق*
*أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

*وأي أستفسارات بعد القراءة والمتابعة فلتضعها هنا يا أخي هنا *
*في سؤالك أنت لنتواصل*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## i'm christian (20 مايو 2008)

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*ممنوع التطرق للاسلاميات في الاقسام المسيحية*


----------



## becool (21 مايو 2008)

*انا اعلم كل هذا ولكن كل هذا بأمر الله فالمسيح خلق من طين كما خلق البشر من طين وعلى رأسهم ادم
وهل ترى ان الطبيعة ناقصة ليكملها المسيح ؟ 

و ان كان المسيح هو الله 
فهل هو الذى خلق الارض و السماء والنجوم و الكواكب   
فأن فعل المسيح كل هذا ؟  فمن تولى هذه الأعمال بعد صلبه وموته ؟؟​*


----------



## becool (21 مايو 2008)

*انتظر الرد فى القريب وليس الطرد
مع الشكر
becool​*


----------



## My Rock (21 مايو 2008)

becool قال:


> *انا اعلم كل هذا ولكن كل هذا بأمر الله فالمسيح خلق من طين كما خلق البشر من طين وعلى رأسهم ادم​*
> *وهل ترى ان الطبيعة ناقصة ليكملها المسيح ؟ *​
> *و ان كان المسيح هو الله *
> *فهل هو الذى خلق الارض و السماء والنجوم و الكواكب *
> ...


 

يبدوا انك من قوم الذين لا يفهمون من اول مرة
نعيد عل التكرار يعلم الشطار
نعم المسيح خلق

كولوسي الاصحاح الاول
Col 1:15​اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.
Col 1:16فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.
Col 1:17اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ

نعم بكامل ارادته, هو خلق ما في السماوات و ما على الارض, هو قبل كلشئ و فيه يقوم كل شئ

اما عن خروجك عن صلب الموضوع و الشروع في سؤال جديد لا علاقة له بموضوعنا فنقول ان الله لم يمت على الصليب, الله تجسد في جسد طاهر و هذا الجسد هو الذي مات و قام و ليس الله

فهمت ولا نعيد بعد مرة؟​


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل خلق المسيح؟*



becool قال:


> *فأن فعل المسيح كل هذا ؟  فمن تولى هذه الأعمال بعد صلبه وموته ؟؟​*


*
يا زميلة المسيح كان متحيزا فقط بجسده وغير متحيز بالاهوتة ..

لاهوت المسيح مالئ الكون كله مالئ السموات والارض ولا يخلو منه مكان لان الله غير محدد بمكان ..

ثم المسيح لم يمت اصلا فالله لا يموت ..
وانما الجسد الذي اتخذه من السيدة مريم هو الذي مات بانفصال الروح عن الجسد .

كلامك هذا لو كان المسيح انسان فقط ..
ولكن المسيح هو الله والله لا يخلو منه مكان ولا يحده مكان لانه مالئ الكون كله .*


----------



## becool (21 مايو 2008)

> زميلة


اولا من الضرورى معرفة مع من تتحدث وهناك علامة بجوار كل عضو توضح نوعه
ثانيا هل يرضى المسيح الذى هو الله كما تقول ان يعذب الجسد الذى هو متجسد فيه و من مخلوق هو خالقه كما تقولون؟
ارجو الرد من العضو الحوت


----------



## My Rock (21 مايو 2008)

becool قال:


> اولا من الضرورى معرفة مع من تتحدث وهناك علامة بجوار كل عضو توضح نوعه
> ثانيا هل يرضى المسيح الذى هو الله كما تقول ان يعذب الجسد الذى هو متجسد فيه و من مخلوق هو خالقه كما تقولون؟
> ارجو الرد من العضو الحوت


 

هو هذا ردك؟
سالت سؤال اذا المسيح خلق و قلنا نعم و ذكرنا الادلة
لا داعي للتهرب لاسئلة اخرى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

+++ توجد آية حاسمة فى هذا الموضوع ، وهى :- [ كل شيئ به كان ، و*بغيره لم يكن شيئ *مما كان ] يو 1: 3 .
+++ فإن كلمة الله هو العقل والمنطق والحكمة ( لوغوس = منطق أو عقل أو فهم ) ، الذى بدونه لم يكن شيئ مما كان ، أى أنه الإقنوم الذى ليس بدونه قيام .
+++ وهو العقل الذاتى الإلهى الكائن فى الله منذ الأزل ، إذ يستحيل وجود اللاهوت بدون عقل ، ولا للحظة واحدة .
+++ وعقل الله هو واحد مع الذات الإلهية ( أى الآب ) .
+++ ومن يقول بغير ذلك ، ويفصل بين الإبن الكلمة وبين الآب ، فإنه يحط من شأن الآب ( الذات الإلهية ) ، لأنه يجعله عاجزاً عن الخلق بدون الكلمة ، الذى يجعله منفصلاً عنه . + والذى لأ بغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان ]
+++ كما أن من يفصل بينهما ، سيجعل الله الكلمة الخالق ، غير الله الآب ، مما يؤدى لبدعة تعدد الآلهة ، وهى البدعة التى ترفضها المسيحية منذ ألفى عام ، إذ أنه مكتوب : [ الله واحد ]


----------



## هذا انا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

الموضوع كبير


----------



## Twin (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ هذا أنا*


هذا انا قال:


> الموضوع كبير


*عرفين أنه كبير*
*فمسأله أن المسيح تبارك أسمه هو الله *
*فهو خالق الكل بقدرته وهذا ما نعرفه ونؤمن به وأثبتناه*

*فهل من جديد لديكم للرد عليه ؟*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لي سؤال يا سادة لكن أرجوا ان يكون في صلب الموضوع ولا يحالفني الخطأ هذه المرة : 
أنتم تعلمون أن اسم الموضوع غير مشكل .
فمن الممكن ان نقرأه هل خلق المسيح ؟ حيث هنا فعل خلق مبني للمجهول للعلم بالفاعل وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى وعندئذ  نعني هل تم خلق المسيح . -هذا هو سؤالي- هل تم خلق المسيح؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

*هل المسيح الكلمة مخلوق وغير مقتدر ؟ 



يا ريت تفتح موضوع جديد لما تعوز تسال​*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

استاذ اغريغوريوس , 
أولاً انا لم افتح موضوعاً جديداً لكني قرأت عنوان  الموضوع من الوهلة الأولى بدا لي أنه يتحدث عن خلق المسيح وأنا سوف أذهب للرابط الذي أرسلته لي لكي أقرأه .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



> استاذ اغريغوريوس ,
> أولاً انا لم افتح موضوعاً جديداً لكني قرأت عنوان الموضوع من الوهلة الأولى بدا لي أنه يتحدث عن خلق المسيح وأنا سوف أذهب للرابط الذي أرسلته لي لكي أقرأه .



*ربنا معاك استاذ جمال ومنتظر منك اي سؤال في الموضوع*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

بسم الله خالق كل شئ الرحمن الرحيم 

سيد اغريغوريوس قرأت مجمل الموضوع ولكني لم أتمكن من أكتشاف انه مغلق الا بآخر سطر ولكن لي أراء تعاكس ذلك فلم ألقى في هذا الموضوع الا مشاركات لعضو (لسه جديد طازه) ولا يسمح لنا بالأعتراض ولا التعليق فماذا أفعل أن كان لي رأي يثبت خطأ الأستاذ Lecture على ما أظن . 

لكن سؤالي 
هل خلق المسيح أم ولد . هذا على مابدى لي من قراءة عنوان الموضوع فأعذروني . هل من الممكن إجابة هذا السؤال لكي يرتاح بالي .


----------



## الحوت (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



جمال بدوي قال:


> هل خلق المسيح أم ولد


*
وهل الله يخلق يا زميل ؟

المسيح مولود غير مخلوق .. فالموضوع كله عبارة عن تجسد الهي ..
اتخذ جسدا من السيدة العذراء وشابهنا فيه بكل شي ما عدا الخطية ...
وراينا الله في هذا الجسد البشري ..
فالله لم يراه احد ولن بتجسده راه الجميع بالجسد الذي تجسد به .*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

اسف حوار فرعون وليس موسى


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



جمال بدوي قال:


> اسف حوار فرعون وليس موسى


 

لا علاقة لنا لا بفرعون و لا بالقرأن
خليك في الموضوع, و القسم هذا مسيحيات

فهمت و لا اعيد؟


----------



## الحوت (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

*يا زميل لقد صرح المسيح انه الله باطلاق القاب الله وحده والتي لا يشاركه احد غيرها على نفسه !

فالرب يسوع المسيح قام بجميع الافعال التي يفعلها الله .. ونسب لنفسه الصفات الالهية !

وقال عند استعلانه لرسوله الحبيب :

{ فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر ,والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت } ( رؤيا :17:1)

فالمسيح وبكل صراحة يقول انه اله لان الاله هو الاول والاخر ..
 ولا احد قبله ..

وهو الحي ..
 وقد مات على الصليب ثم قام وهو حي الى ابد الابدين وله مفاتيح الهاوية والموت ..
بمعنى انه يحيي ويميت ..
ويكافأ الابرار ويدين الاشرار ..

وقال ايضاً : 

{ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش } ( رؤيا 8:2)

وقال في ختام السفر والكتاب المقدس كله :

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)

من الذي سياتي ثانية ويجازي .. ؟
 انه المسيح
وماذا قال عن نفسه ؟

انه الالف والياء !
والبداية والنهاية !
والاول والاخر !

والان من هو الوحيد الذي يستحق هذه الالقاب ؟

اقرأ :

{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)

{ من فعل وصنع داعيا الاجيال من البدء . انا الرب الاول ومع الآخرين انا هو } ( اشعيا 4:41)

{ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته . انا هو . انا الاول وانا الآخر } ( اشعيا 12:48)

والآن .. بما ان الرب ( يهوه ) اله اسرائيل هو " الاول والاخر " ولا اله غيره ..
وان المسيح يقول ايضاً عن نفسه بانه " الاول والاخر والبداية والنهاية " ..
اذن فهو والله ( يهوه ) واحد ..!

وبما ان الله يرسل الملائكة فالمسيح ايضاً يرسل الملائكة وهم " ملائكته "!

{ هذه الاقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه } ( رؤيا 6:22)
وفي نفس الاصحاح نرى بان اله الانبياء القديسين هذا اسمه يسوع !

{ أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي } ( رؤيا 16:22)

سبنا من اللعبه السمجة بتاعة اين قال المسيح انه الله ..

*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



My Rock قال:


> لا علاقة لنا لا بفرعون و لا بالقرأن
> خليك في الموضوع, و القسم هذا مسيحيات
> 
> فهمت و لا اعيد؟



الأستاذ صخرة / تشير لي بأصبعك السبابة وتقول لي فهمت ولا أعيد لكن أنظر من أصدر السؤال وكيف لي لا أجيب سؤال الاستاذ حوت . أنه عضو مميز بل ليس عضو انه مشرف ياسيد روك ....


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



> الأستاذ صخرة / تشير لي بأصبعك السبابة وتقول لي فهمت ولا أعيد لكن أنظر من أصدر السؤال وكيف لي لا أجيب سؤال الاستاذ حوت . أنه عضو مميز بل ليس عضو انه مشرف ياسيد روك ....


حبيبي ماي روك بيقول نلتزم بالموضوع علشان متشتتش الحوار 

ثانيا الاخوة ردو0 احنا بنقول علي الله _*مولود غير مخلوق *_حبيبي 

_*وكما وضحو لك *_


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أولاً إن كان الله هو المسيح كما تزعم أيها السيد الفاضل ...

- أسئلك أأستقر المسيح في بطن السيدة مريم العذراء عليها السلام . 
- إذاً فإن كان هو والله = واحداً ...
فأما أنه ولى أحد منصبه كنائباً عنه في هذه الفترة
 أو أنه أنقسم الى قسمين واحداً في بطن سيدتنا مريم عليها السلام وواحد يحكم العالم . وإن كان فماذا بعد أن ولد المسيح ماذا حدث ... أرجو التفسير ياسيد حوت .


----------



## الحوت (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



جمال بدوي قال:


> الأستاذ صخرة / تشير لي بأصبعك السبابة وتقول لي فهمت ولا أعيد لكن أنظر من أصدر السؤال وكيف لي لا أجيب سؤال الاستاذ حوت . أنه عضو مميز بل ليس عضو انه مشرف ياسيد روك ....


*
يا حضرة الزميل المحترم انتم تسالون اسئلة سمجة كقولكم اين قال المسيح انه الله واردت ان اقول لك ليس من قال انه الله اصبح هو الله فعلا ..

وضربت لك مثلا بفرعون الذي صرح بقرانك قائلا انا ربكم الاعلى ..*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> حبيبي ماي روك بيقول نلتزم بالموضوع علشان متشتتش الحوار
> 
> ثانيا الاخوة ردو0 احنا بنقول علي الله _*مولود غير مخلوق *_حبيبي
> 
> _*وكما وضحو لك *_



استاذ اغريغوريوس, 

أوك ألتزم بأن لا أتطرق الى موضوع آخر بالرغم من أنا الأستاذ هو الذي سألني . 

سؤالي هنا هل الله هو المسيح وهل المسيح مخلوق أم مولود أنتم سوف تجيبون وأنا سوف أرد عليكم هل لي هذا أم أستمع لردودكم وأنصرف .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أولاً إن كان الله هو المسيح كما تزعم أيها السيد الفاضل ...
> 
> ...



*انت تقول بمعني الكلمة ان الله محدود اذن لو تطرقنا لدينك وقلنا ان الله ظهر وتجلي لموسي في الجبل وتجلي في شجرة  علي حسب قرانك اذن فان الله حدة الجبل والشجرة   ام ماذا رايك الله غير محدود حبيبي المسلم اتنكر انة يقدر علي كل شئ 

فية اية بتقول الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

أنت تطرق يا استاذ اغريغوريوس, فالرد المتوقع مني أن أجيبك بالتفسير والحجج وهي في صلب الايات التي ذكرت مواضيعهافإن تطرقت الى الاسلام والقرآن سوف يرد علينا ملناش دعوى بالاسلام ومعتقداته احنا هنا في قسم الردود على المسلمين في الكتاب المقدس  - أليست هذه قوانين المنتدي - قولي أنت أرد عليك أذاي .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



> أنت تطرق يا استاذ اغريغوريوس, فالرد المتوقع مني أن أجيبك بالتفسير والحجج وهي في صلب الايات التي ذكرت مواضيعهافإن تطرقت الى الاسلام والقرآن سوف يرد علينا ملناش دعوى بالاسلام ومعتقداته احنا هنا في قسم الردود على المسلمين في الكتاب المقدس - أليست هذه قوانين المنتدي - قولي أنت أرد عليك أذاي .



*اي حجج بل انت تتحجج جاوب بالرد المنطقي واكتب ردك في القسم الاسلامي ورد علينا هناك ثم وهل سؤالي صعب هل الله محدود ؟*


----------



## الحوت (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



جمال بدوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أولاً إن كان الله هو المسيح كما تزعم أيها السيد الفاضل ...
> 
> ...



*يا زميل كلامك هذا يصح لو كان الله محدود ..

ولكن الله غير محدود يا زميل ..

فهو مالئ الكون كله مالئ السموات والارض و لايحده مكان والا انت لك رائ اخر ؟

لنقرأ ما ورد بسفر اشعياء النبي الاصحاح 6 والايه 1 :


1 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «السَّمَاوَاتُ كُرْسِيِّي، وَالأَرْضُ مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيَّ. أَيْنَ الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي تَبْنُونَ لِي؟ وَأَيْنَ مَكَانُ رَاحَتِي؟​

فالله يا زميل في السماء وفي نفس الوقت بالارض لان السماء هي كرسية وفي نفس الوقت الارض ..

ولنقرأ ايضا ما قاله سليمان النبي لله :


27 لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ؟​

فالمسيح يا زميل هو الله الذي لا يخلو منه مكان ..

اذ ان المسيح يعد المؤمنين وعدا لا يستطيع ان يصرح به الا الله وحده اذ قال لهم في انجيل متى الاصحاح 18 والايه 20 :


20 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».​

ومعنى هذا ان السيد المسيح موجود في كل بقاع الارض ..

وفي حديث السيد المسيح مع نيقوديموس صرح بهذه الحقيقة قائلا في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 3 والايه 13 :


وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.​

فهو على الارض يكلم نيقوديموس وبنفس الوقت موجود بالسماء ..*


----------



## جمال بدوي (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> *اي حجج بل انت تتحجج جاوب بالرد المنطقي واكتب ردك في القسم الاسلامي ورد علينا هناك ثم وهل سؤالي صعب هل الله محدود ؟*


 
*# .................... #*

*بلاش تشنج وإسأل بموضوعية*

 وأدعوك اليه ( نعم المنطق) تثير أنت الشبهات وأنا أصم أبكم لا أتحدث وأرد في موضوع لوحدي أقعد فيه لوحدي .هههه 

نرجع الى نقطتنا الأساسية وهي هل المسيح آله وهل هو ابن الله . 

قبل البدء أود أن أنوه أني أؤمن بالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام :- 

أنت تقول أن المسيح مولود وليس خالق ووالده هو الآب كيف ولده .


----------



## الحوت (30 مايو 2008)

*للاسف العضو جمال بدوي لا يقرأ الردود ولا يريد ان يفهم ابدا .*



جمال بدوي قال:


> أنت تقول أن المسيح مولود وليس خالق ووالده هو الآب كيف ولده .


*
يا زميل المسيح هو الاقنوم الثاني من الثالوث القدوس الذي لا ينفصل لا عن الاب ولا عن الروح القدس ..

والمسيح نفسه قال انا والاب واحد وقال من راني فقد رائ الاب وقال انا في الاب والاب في ..ألخ

وقد بينت لك سابقا بالدليل ان المسيح هو الله نفسه وانه يحمل نفس صفات الله والقابه ولكن انت لست بقارئ ..

وبينت لك سابقا ان المسيح هو الله الموجود في كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان ..

المسيح ابن الله .. الاقنوم الثاني من الثالوث القدوس .. اقنوم الابن

وايضا ابن الانسان لانه شابهنا في كل شي ما عدا الخطية ..
لانه اخذ شكل العبد وصار بالهيئة كانسان ..

هنالك فرق بين البشر والمسيح لله ..

فالبشر ابناء الله من ناحية انه خالقهم ..
وبنوة المسيح لله من ناحية انه الاقنوم الثاني .. اقنوم الابن الذي لا ينفصل لا عن الاب ولا عن الروح القدس ..

والمسيح في كلامة كان يفصل بقوله ابي وابيكم ، والهي والهكم ..

ابيه لانه الاقنوم الثاني من الثالوث القدوس ..
ابينا لانه هو حالقنا ..

الهه من ناحية الطبيعة واللاهوت والجوهر ..
الهنا من ناحية انه هو خالقنا .
*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

*نعم المسيح هو الخالق*​ 
(John 1:3) *كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ* وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.

(John 1:10) كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ *وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ* وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.

(Ephesians 3:9) وَأُنِيرَ الْجَمِيعَ فِي مَا هُوَ شَرِكَةُ السِّرِّ الْمَكْتُومِ مُنْذُ الدُّهُورِ فِي اللهِ *خَالِقِ الْجَمِيعِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.*

(Hebrews 1:2) كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، *الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ.*

(Proverbs 8:30) *كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعاً* وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ فَرِحَةً دَائِماً قُدَّامَهُ.


(Psalms 33:6) *بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ صُنِعَتِ* السَّمَاوَاتُ وَبِنَسَمَةِ فَمِهِ كُلُّ جُنُودِهَا.


----------



## fredyyy (30 مايو 2008)

*جمال بدوي*

*نرجع الى نقطتنا الأساسية وهي هل المسيح آله وهل هو ابن الله .* 


*المسيح هو الله .... وهو في نفس الوقت ابن الله *
*.......................*


*قبل البدء أود أن أنوه أني أؤمن بالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام* 

*عيسى غير موجود بالكتاب المقدس ... إذاً فلن نناقش أمره *

*.......................*

*أنت تقول أن المسيح مولود وليس خالق ووالده هو الآب كيف ولده .*


*يجب توخي الحذر عندما تتكلم عن المسيح *

*المسيح ولِدَ من العذراء مريم ( مولود )*

*لا لا لا بل المسيح هو الخالق *

*المسيح ليس له والد .... بل الآب حال في المسيح دون إنفصال *

*الآب ... وليس الأب أو الوالد*

*المسيح وُلِدَ من العذراء مريم بقوة الروح القدس ولادة معجزية ليست من مشيئة رجل *


----------



## Twin (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي جمال*

*أعتقد أنك سألت وهذا ما أوضحته أنت بمشاركتك الأولي بسبب عدم تشكيل كلمة خَلق أم خُلق وهذا من حقك*
*وأعتقد الأن أن هذا سؤالك الأهم بل والمحوري *​


جمال بدوي قال:


> سؤالي هنا هل الله هو المسيح وهل المسيح مخلوق أم مولود أنتم سوف تجيبون وأنا سوف أرد عليكم هل لي هذا أم أستمع لردودكم وأنصرف .


*ومع أنه بعيد كل البعد عن السؤال الأساسي ولكني سأجيبك*​


جمال بدوي قال:


> سؤالي هنا هل الله هو المسيح .


*أكيد*
*ولكن لندقق أكثر ونقول*
*المسيح هو الله*​


جمال بدوي قال:


> وهل المسيح مخلوق أم مولود .


*السيد المسيح له كل المجد مولود غير مخلوق *

*ولكن اللبس الأن في سؤلك بسبب الفصل بين طبيعة المسيح الجسدية والإلهية*
*فالسيد المسيح تبارك أسمه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فالله تبارك إسمه قد هيئ لنفسه جسداً ليحل فيه ويتحد به ويكون هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فعظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد*
*فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*وبعد الأتحاد بين الله كلي القدرة مع الجسد المهيئ *
*صار هو الله الظاهر ف يالجسد*
*بأتحاد عظيم حيث أتحدت الطبيعة الناسوتية بالطبيعة الإلهية وهذا ما نسميه سر التجسد*
*فالناسوت لم يفارق اللاهوت بعد الأتحاد لحظة وادة ولا طرفة عين*
*فالأتحاد صار أزلي أبدي وللتدقيق صار طبيعة واحدة *
*فالسيد المسيح بهذا يصير مولود غير مخلوق لأنه هنا طبيعة متحدة طبيعة الله المتجسد*
*ولا يمكننا الفصل بين ناسوته ولاهوته*
*فنحن عندما نتحدث عن السيد المسيح تبارك أسمه نحن نتحدث عن الله الظاهر في الجسد *
*وبهذا نقول أن الله من المستحيل أن يكون خُلق لأنه هو الخالق ولكنه الأن ظاهر في هيئة بشر*
*أنتهي*

*وأعتقد الأن أن سؤالك أجيب علي حسب فهمي*
*فإن أردت التعقيب فلتتفضل ولكن يفضل أن يكون بسؤال جديد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## جمال بدوي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخي جمال*
> 
> *أعتقد أنك سألت وهذا ما أوضحته أنت بمشاركتك الأولي بسبب عدم تشكيل كلمة خَلق أم خُلق وهذا من حقك*
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين 
ثانياً حذفت أجابتي من قبل لأنكم ترون أني لما أصلى وأسلم على رسول الله في بداية حديثي هذا تعصب وتشنج .

يوحنا الاصحاح الاول العدد 18 ان الله لم يره أحد قط ... و فى يوحنا فى رسالته الاولى الاصحاح الرابع العدد 12 ( ما من احد رأى الله)وجاء في سفر الخروج [ 33 : 20 ] قول الرب لموسى :
(( وَلَكِنَّكَ لَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي يَرَانِي لاَ يَعِيشُ )) أظن أنك لن تفسر كلامي خطأ وتقول بأني أذهب الى حوارات أخرى .
تاتى بعد ذلك وتقول ان يسوع هو الله اليس يوحنا كاتب انجيل يوحنا يقر بهذه النصوص و انتم تعترفون بها فكيف تتجرأ على الله وتقول ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم .


----------



## Twin (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل خلق المسيح؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي جمال*


جمال بدوي قال:


> ثانياً حذفت أجابتي من قبل لأنكم ترون أني لما أصلى وأسلم على رسول الله في بداية حديثي هذا تعصب وتشنج ..


*من هذا الذي يحذف إجابة لأنك لم تصلي علي رسولك ؟*
*أولاً ممنوع الأفتتاحيات هذه *
*ونحن نتغاضي عنها بمحبة ....... فهتني*
*ويا أخي أتمني أن لا تصدر أتهمات غريبة وكاذبة بدون تدقيق*​


جمال بدوي قال:


> يوحنا الاصحاح الاول العدد 18 ان الله لم يره أحد قط ... و فى يوحنا فى رسالته الاولى الاصحاح الرابع العدد 12 ( ما من احد رأى الله)وجاء في سفر الخروج [ 33 : 20 ] قول الرب لموسى :
> (( وَلَكِنَّكَ لَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي يَرَانِي لاَ يَعِيشُ )) أظن أنك لن تفسر كلامي خطأ وتقول بأني أذهب الى حوارات أخرى .
> تاتى بعد ذلك وتقول ان يسوع هو الله اليس يوحنا كاتب انجيل يوحنا يقر بهذه النصوص و انتم تعترفون بها فكيف تتجرأ على الله وتقول ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم .


 
*اولاً ليس من حقك أن تفسر كلماتنا المقدسة علي هواك بجهل*
*فأنت أجهل منا بكتابنا الحي*
*وأنت هنا تسأل فقط ونحن من نجيب*

*ثانياً أختار كلماتك بعناية*
*ماذا تعني بتتجرأ*
*أنا أتجر وأقول المسيح هو الله لأنه هو الله فعلاً*
*وأنت ومن تتبعه ومن يتبعكم بدون المسيح ستهلكون لأن*
* المسيح هو الحق وهو الله*

*ثالثاً ما دخل شبهتك هذه بالسؤال ؟*

*وأخيراً أهذا هو تعقيبك علي كلماتي*
*أبهكذا تنهي الحوار*
*أعتقد وجب عليا الأن أنهائه أنا*
*لأنك لم ترتقي لتكون متواصل جيد معنا*

*يغلق *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

